# K20 In Camera "HDR" Filter



## pez (Dec 24, 2008)

Although probably not very useful for "serious" shots, the K20D has some nifty in-camera filters. This was processed with the "HDR" filter, set to the maximum #3 position, cropped only. It produces a relatively low rez JPEG, but the high noise looks more like 1970's ASA1000 film grain than digi noise to me. Kinda neat, I thought...


----------



## mayochen (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbup:Beautiful pic!I also use K20D,the noise controling is good


----------

